# How does everyone keep their maltese so beautiful?



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was wondering how everyone here on SM keeps their maltese looking so beautiful?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

A lot of it honestly will come from their lineage and breeding..

A good shampoo is a great start..

Lots of combing and good food! A holistic diet always helps

Andrea


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You know, it is ALOT of work. It takes me FOREVER to get Billy to look this good


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i only take pictures on or soon after a good bath/grooming session!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think your pup looks gorgeous!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I might take a million pictures - but you guys only get to see the best ones....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> You know, it is ALOT of work. It takes me FOREVER to get Billy to look this good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, that Billy is one handsome little devil...eyes or not!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I think Belinha looks great!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree, Belinha looks great!!!







You are doing great with her!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think she looks kind of evil on that picture because of her red eye. But I will change the signature picture, to one that I took last week.

I took so many pictures of her last week, to share here on SM. But my dad lost the cable that connects the camera to the computer.









Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with some of the others - I take tons of pictures but only a few wind up here (and some of them probably shouldn't).................................Pat


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I agree with some of the others - I take tons of pictures but only a few wind up here (and some of them probably shouldn't).................................Pat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Amen to that! If I get one good photo of Wookie I had taken 19 at least that had something odd about them.







OH I know what it is, I need a new camera!











I wish it was THAT easy.

Melanie


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

My secret is that we only do photos on bath day. That is after the bath, not before.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Belinha is gorgeous and she has a pretty coat. So you are doing something right!

I take alot of pics also. Alot of them would be good if they wouldn't turn thier heads as soon as I go "click".









I just spray their hair daily with a detangler thats like a mist and brush & comb them everyday. I'm trying to get them use to it and trying to train myself as well.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I was wondering how everyone here on SM keeps their maltese looking so beautiful?[/B]




Buy the best high pressure washer you can afford...






















well, our are all boys and they really would not care too much. If you don't believe me, take a look at this picture from a few years ago when we were redoing landscaping...















See what I mean?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm dying laughing at the picture in the mud.

Seriously, your little girl looks great.
















As everyone has said, they don't stay like they look in the pictures (after all, they do romp and play). The pics are taken as soon as the bath is done and then only a choice few are ever shared. 

Lacie HATES, HATES, HATES the camera and will do almost anything to look bad in a picture -- I'm sure she's hoping I will stop trying to take them.









Tilly doesn't much care but she does move around a lot and won't hold still very long.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=363512
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sure do
Belinha would go crazy in mud like that. She would play, and play, until she had no more energy!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Cotton would love that mud pond. She is all Dog. My husband says she may look like a Maltese, but she acts like a DOG. LOL

Moppy wouldn't have anything to do with it.. Maybe it's has to do with age and personality


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Like everybody else has said, only the best pics get posted!

[attachment=21569:attachment]
[attachment=21570:attachment]

Oh uh, the very worst pics, LOL. 

I do have to brush Caddy out every day and she gets a bath every three days. She's due for another one right now, she STINKS, lol!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Like everybody else has said, only the best pics get posted!
> 
> [attachment=21569:attachment]
> [attachment=21570:attachment]
> ...


 








ROTFLMAO!! Now those are some dirty girls...







I think Rocky is "interested"... if you know what I mean...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You mean Soda doesn't always look like this??? Bwa! Of course he does LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> You mean Soda doesn't always look like this??? Bwa! Of course he does LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Jackie, he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Soda is beautiful and all grown up. Lol, I bet he gets dirty from time to time like all of them. But of course we post only the pretty pictures.


----------



## Mollys humans (Apr 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=363512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molly would get a long great with those guys. She seems happiest when she's dirtiest. Wished I coud have gotten a picture of her as I was putting new mulch down on the lawn last week........she thought it was all for her.









I will get some photos posted of Molly today........I finally got a couple that I think might be good enough for now. She's not much for posing.....


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I was wondering how everyone here on SM keeps their maltese looking so beautiful?[/B]


Have a good laugh at my favorite page on my site.

http://www.villamaltese.com/photos/index.htm

Well I get lots of compliments on my Maltese pictures, alot depends on the breeding but oh my gosh, you better snap that picture fast, a good camera is a must, I use a Fuji 1300 pixal. My head dressongs are gone with in 5 minutes, these little stinkers pull them out, I had Princess PittyParts hair in two pony's yesterday whenshe flew to Misty, I bet her hair was a mess by the time she arrived, it is just the nature of these sweet little dogs, MESS UP ALL OF MOMS WORK LOL.

I really enjoyed the pictures on this post that came in.


Cheers, Nedra


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=363512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Nedra!!! I loved, loved the pics on your site. That was so cool


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I also wonder that. Everyones dog is so beautiful. I find Bents always look better if the picture is taken outdoors in the sunlight. He has a fine crinkly fly away coat so i have to brush him before taking the pic. 

So i would say: / diet/ grooming everyday/ 

I love the fuss and upkeep so i really don't mind. Although i do wish his coat was straighter.

Your little dog is really pretty by the way.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=363874
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Look at that - they are carry half the foliage with them! So refreshing!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> well, i only take pictures on or soon after a good bath/grooming session!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










LOL me too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I also wonder that. Everyones dog is so beautiful. I find Bents always look better if the picture is taken outdoors in the sunlight. He has a fine crinkly fly away coat so i have to brush him before taking the pic.
> 
> So i would say: / diet/ grooming everyday/
> 
> ...


Yes, who needs a rake when you can just throw the dogs out to do the job for you?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I have so much trouble getting a good photo of Milly. I mean I think she is beautiful and love her to bits, but when you see some of the dogs on here they are just gorgeous. Milly can sit there and look so cute, and I take the photo and she stays still and still looks cute but the photo just doesnt do anything for her, she always looks worse in pics.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=363512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nedra, I really enjoyed your pictures!!! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

